# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  intrasmissibilità delle sanzioni agli eredi

## Avv.Stefania

Buonasera, 
a fine 2010, il contribuente sig. Tizio, riceve un avviso di accertamento da parte dell' AdE per maggior imposta Irpef, Addizionale Comunale , e Regionale (per mero errore di approsimazione per difetto piuttosto che per eccesso ); ad ogni buon conto mostra subito acquiescenza e gli viene accordata la rateizzazione delle somme . 
Purtroppo, dopo il regolare pagamento della prima rata trimestrale, (avvenuta a febbraio o marzo 2011) , viene a mancare , rimanendo  insolute le rate successive. 
Nel settembre scorso, gli eredi, accortisi del debito nei confronti dell'erario del loro compianto, si recano presso l'agenzia dell'entrate , per informare (con apposito certificato di morte) i funzionari della sopravvenuta impossibilità di far fronte regolarmente alle rate , e chiedono la riformulazione dell'avviso con il relativo depennamento delle sanzioni  comminate (poichè non dovute per effetto dell'intrasmissibilità delle stesse agli eredi). 
Purtropppo, all' odierna, l'AdE non ha ancora interessato gli eredi dei relativi nuovi conteggi  , nè ha provveduto ad emettere un nuovo avviso di accertamento a loro intestato , rendendo di fatto, gli eredi impossibilitati ad onorare quanto di loro competenza. 
Se non c'è dubbio che le sanzioni tributarie sono intrasmissibili agli eredi, piuttosto controversa appare la questione relativa agli accessori di legge, ovvero gli interessi moratori , nonchè in caso di mancato pagamento delle rate successive alla prima, se non erro, è prevista un ulteriore sanzione del 60% ; si ipotizzano due soluzioni: 
	1) Nel silenzio, si aspetta la cartella esattoriale, e in caso di mancato sgravio delle sanzioni, si agisce dapprima in autotutela e -nei termini- con ricorso (resta il fatto che la cartella sarà onnicomprensiva di interessi ) 
	2) Si recapita all'AdE una raccomandata A.R. , (con allegato certificato di morte del contribuente) ove si  formalizza quanto di già comunicato verbalmente , chiedendo il depennamento delle sanzioni dall' avviso di accertamento; e cio' al fine di interrompere gli interessi moratori . 
	Resto in attesa di un Vostro prezioso consiglio
	Grazie, Stefania

----------


## Roberto Luca Grilli

io adotterei la soluzione 2

----------


## danilo sciuto

> 1) Nel silenzio, si aspetta la cartella esattoriale, e in caso di mancato sgravio delle sanzioni, si agisce dapprima in autotutela e -nei termini- con ricorso (resta il fatto che la cartella sarà onnicomprensiva di interessi ) 
> 	2) Si recapita all'AdE una raccomandata A.R. , (con allegato certificato di morte del contribuente) ove si  formalizza quanto di già comunicato verbalmente , chiedendo il depennamento delle sanzioni dall' avviso di accertamento; e cio' al fine di interrompere gli interessi moratori .

  La soluzione 1) è senz'altro la più valida, a mio avviso.
Con la 2) non credo che si bloccheranno gli interessi moratori, posto che essi seguono l'imposta, e finchè essa non viene pagata continuano comunque a maturare.

----------


## Avv.Stefania

> io adotterei la soluzione 2

  Ciao Roberto, anzitutto grazie per il Tuo intervento. 
Quindi, in definitiva, ritieni che il verificarsi dell'evento  interruttivo degli interessi (con saggi anche piuttosto elevati ai sensi dell'art. 21 dpr. 602 del 29 settembre 1973 in combinato all'art. 19 , comma 1,applicano -addirittura-  il 4,5 per cento annuo ) potrebbe produrre i suoi effetti a far data dalla ricezione della comunicazione A.R. ? 
Ciao, di nuovo grazie
Saluti
Stefania

----------


## Avv.Stefania

> La soluzione 1) è senz'altro la più valida, a mio avviso.
> Con la 2) non credo che si bloccheranno gli interessi moratori, posto che essi seguono l'imposta, e finchè essa non viene pagata continuano comunque a maturare.

  Ciao Danilo, sinceramente nemmeno ritengo giusto che l' Ade mi recapiti la cartella esattoriale  anche dopo 7-8 anni, applicando tutti quegli interessi che fungono da sanzione.

----------


## Roberto Luca Grilli

Non sono in grado di dirti senza approfondire se la raccomandata blocca la maturazione degli interessi, tuttavia ho suggerito la soluzione 1 per evitare che l'AdE possa contestare in futuro l'inerzia da parte degli eredi del contribuente deceduto.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao Danilo, sinceramente nemmeno ritengo giusto che l' Ade mi recapiti la cartella esattoriale  anche dopo 7-8 anni, applicando tutti quegli interessi che fungono da sanzione.

  Comprendo e avallo che non è giusto. Ma la soluzione 2), come ti ha sopra confermato il collega Grilli, serve ad altro, non certo a bloccare il decorso degli interessi, che per legge maturano finchè l'imposta non viene pagata.
Se vuoi bloccare gli interessi devi solo far pagare l'imposta, ed attendere la cartella per le sanzioni, che ovviamente impugnerai.

----------


## Avv.Stefania

> Comprendo e avallo che non è giusto. Ma la soluzione 2), come ti ha sopra confermato il collega Grilli, serve ad altro, non certo a bloccare il decorso degli interessi, che per legge maturano finchè l'imposta non viene pagata.
> Se vuoi bloccare gli interessi devi solo far pagare l'imposta, ed attendere la cartella per le sanzioni, che ovviamente impugnerai.

  
Si, hai perfettamente ragione, un ottimo suggerimento. Peraltro, avrebbero potuto continuare a benificiare della rateizzazione , al contrario adesso sono tenuti al pagamento in unica soluzione per adempiere all'obbligazione tributaria ed estinguere i relativi interessi moratori. 
Sul mod. f24, trovo la sezione contribuente e quindi riporto i dati del de cuius , subito dopo  il codice fiscale dell'erede con il relativo codice identificativo dell'erede che la effettura, e  per irpef e addizionali utilizzo solo la sezione “Erario” provvedendo al conteggio degli interessi maturati alla data di pagamento. (magari nelle prossime settimane allego uno screen) 
Alla ricezione della cartella a nome del de cuius, in primis non la faccio accettare ; l' AdE quindi provvederà ad intestarla agli eredi , e in tal caso oppongo il pagamento , nonchè il depennamento delle sanzioni (se non hanno provveduto)ed eventualmente la decadenza della riscossione mediante ruolo. 
Proprio in riguardo a quest'ultima, ai sensi dell'art. 25 , dpr n. 602/1973, è previsto che per gli accertamenti dell'ufficio, la cartella esattoriale deve essere notificata- a pena di decadenza- entro e non oltre il 31 dicembre del secondo anno successivo  a quello in cui l'accertamento è divenuto definitivo. 
Chiedo gentile conferma dell'esempio che segue.
Supposto l'avviso di accertamento notificato il 14.ottobre 2010 (quindi definitivo dopo 60 gg , nel dicembre 2010); la cartella esattoriale dovrà essere notificata  - a pena di decadenza- entro il 31 dicembre del corrente anno (31 dicembre 2012)?

----------


## MrDike

> Chiedo gentile conferma dell'esempio che segue.
> Supposto l'avviso di accertamento notificato il 14.ottobre 2010 (quindi definitivo dopo 60 gg , nel dicembre 2010); la cartella esattoriale dovrà essere notificata  - a pena di decadenza- entro il 31 dicembre del corrente anno (31 dicembre 2012)?

  Come osservato dalla *Cassazione nella sentenza del 30 novembre 2005 n. 26105*, è stato previsto un sistema con distinti termini conseguenti al tipo di attività svolta dall'Amministrazione (liquidazione _ex_ art. 36-bis, controllo formale _ex_ art. 36-ter, accertamenti d'ufficio), calcolati in relazione a diversi _dies a quibus_ (anno di presentazione della dichiarazione, anni di definitività degli accertamenti d'ufficio). 
Successivamente, la lett. a) dell'art. 25 del D.P.R. 29 settembre 1973 n. 602 è stata riformulata dall'art. 37, comma 40, del D.L. 4 luglio 2006 n. 223, convertito, con modificazioni, dalla Legge 4 agosto 2006 n. 248, di talchè la vigente formulazione del predetto art. 25, comma 1, è la seguente:  *Il concessionario notifica la cartella di pagamento*, al debitore iscritto a ruolo o al coobbligato nei confronti dei quali procede, a pena di decadenza, *entro il 31 dicembre*: 
a) del  terzo  anno successivo a quello di presentazione della dichiarazione,  ovvero a quello di scadenza del versamento dell'unica o  ultima rata se il termine per il versamento delle somme risultanti dalla  dichiarazione  scade  oltre il 31 dicembre dell'anno in cui la dichiarazione  e'  presentata,  per  le  somme che risultano dovute a seguito  dell'attività di liquidazione prevista dall'articolo 36-bis del  decreto  del  Presidente  della Repubblica 29 settembre 1973, n. 600,  nonchè  del  quarto  anno successivo a quello di presentazione della   dichiarazione  del  sostituto  d'imposta  per  le  somme  che risultano  dovute  ai sensi degli articoli 19 e 20 del testo unico di cui  al  decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 22 dicembre 1986, n. 917;  
b) del  quarto  anno  successivo a quello di presentazione della dichiarazione,   per   le   somme  che  risultano  dovute  a  seguito dell'attività di controllo formale prevista dall'articolo 36-ter del citato decreto del Presidente della Repubblica n. 600 del 1973;  *c) del secondo anno successivo a quello in cui l'accertamento è divenuto  definitivo, per  le somme dovute in base agli accertamenti dell'ufficio.*

----------


## Avv.Stefania

> Come osservato dalla *Cassazione nella sentenza del 30 novembre 2005 n. 26105*, è stato previsto un sistema con distinti termini conseguenti al tipo di attività svolta dall'Amministrazione (liquidazione _ex_ art. 36-bis, controllo formale _ex_ art. 36-ter, accertamenti d'ufficio), calcolati in relazione a diversi _dies a quibus_ (anno di presentazione della dichiarazione, anni di definitività degli accertamenti d'ufficio). 
> Successivamente, la lett. a) dell'art. 25 del D.P.R. 29 settembre 1973 n. 602 è stata riformulata dall'art. 37, comma 40, del D.L. 4 luglio 2006 n. 223, convertito, con modificazioni, dalla Legge 4 agosto 2006 n. 248, di talchè la vigente formulazione del predetto art. 25, comma 1, è la seguente:  *Il concessionario notifica la cartella di pagamento*, al debitore iscritto a ruolo o al coobbligato nei confronti dei quali procede, a pena di decadenza, *entro il 31 dicembre*: 
> a) del  terzo  anno successivo a quello di presentazione della dichiarazione,  ovvero a quello di scadenza del versamento dell'unica o  ultima rata se il termine per il versamento delle somme risultanti dalla  dichiarazione  scade  oltre il 31 dicembre dell'anno in cui la dichiarazione  e'  presentata,  per  le  somme che risultano dovute a seguito  dell'attività di liquidazione prevista dall'articolo 36-bis del  decreto  del  Presidente  della Repubblica 29 settembre 1973, n. 600,  nonchè  del  quarto  anno successivo a quello di presentazione della   dichiarazione  del  sostituto  d'imposta  per  le  somme  che risultano  dovute  ai sensi degli articoli 19 e 20 del testo unico di cui  al  decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 22 dicembre 1986, n. 917;  
> b) del  quarto  anno  successivo a quello di presentazione della dichiarazione,   per   le   somme  che  risultano  dovute  a  seguito dell'attività di controllo formale prevista dall'articolo 36-ter del citato decreto del Presidente della Repubblica n. 600 del 1973;  *c) del secondo anno successivo a quello in cui l'accertamento è divenuto  definitivo, per  le somme dovute in base agli accertamenti dell'ufficio.*

  Quindi, conveniamo entrambi , che " dovrebbe" essere la fine del corrente anno. 
Ad ogni modo, cio' che mi preoccupa è il fatto che si potrebbe " forzare" dicendo che l'accertamento è stato rateizzato e quindi l'Ade, nel caso, non era a conoscenza da subito della debenza del contribuente, talchè da attivarsi per l'iscrizione al ruolo. 
Per quanto rigurda il perfezionamento della notifica agli eredi, in assenza di comunicazione dell'erede di cui all’art. 65 D.P.R. 600/1973, il  quale  prevede,  ai  commi  1  e  2,  che  _«gli  eredi  rispondono  in  solido  delle  obbligazioni  tributarie  il  cui presupposto  si  è  verificato  anteriormente  alla  morte  del  dante  causa. Gli  eredi  del  contribuente  devono comunicare  all’ufficio  delle  imposte  del  domicilio  fiscale  del  dante  causa  le  proprie generalità e il proprio domicilio fiscale»_, mentre al successivo comma 4 statuisce che _« la notifica degli  atti  intestati  al  dante  causa  può  essere  effettuata  agli  eredi  impersonalmente  e collettivamente nell’ultimo domicilio dello stesso ed è efficace nei confronti degli eredi che, almeno  trenta  giorni  prima,  non  abbiano  effettuato  la  comunicazione  di  cui  al  secondo comma ». _  Senonchè una interessante pronuncia di Cassazione spiega che in assenza di comunicazione da parte dell'erede e, nel caso , che l'amministrazione non sia venuta a conoscenza  in altri modi del decesso del contribuente (ad esempio dichiarazione di successione); la notifica è regolarmente valida se effettuata al contribuente deceduto presso il suo domicilio e non agli eredi collettivamente ed impersonalmente. 
Ma se nel caso di specie, gli eredi non accettano la cartella esattoriale e la rimandano indietro allegando il certificato di morte, penso sia pacifico il fatto che l'Ade sarà obbligata a nuova notifica agli eredi anche collettivamente ed impersonalmente. 
Cosa ne pensate?
Buon fine settimana
Stefania

----------

